# Help with this plant



## ttttrigg3r (Jun 18, 2018)

My Java Moss is currently tangled with this plant. It's a floating plant that doesn't need to be planted or attached to anything. Just grows anywhere in the water. It's stringy and wavy. I'd describe it as similar to shredded wavy paper like the ones you find as packing in packages. What is this plant?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC! That plant looks familiar, but I don't remember what it is. I'm sure others here will identify it for you.


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

Süßwassertang (or Susswassertang) - Lomariopsis lineata - it's botanically a fern, although it looks like a liverwort. Very adaptable in hard or soft water, even in brackish water 1 to 2 ppt.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The two species are very similar in appearance, but I think it is the more common _Monosolenium tenerum_ often called pellia.


----------

